# Cleanout Plug Wrenches ???



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Anyone ever have to use one of these on a cleanout plug ? Should I keep them in the van ?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They look like faucet body blanks.. :laughing:

Never seen anything like them myself.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Ron said:


> They look like faucet body blanks.. :laughing:
> 
> Never seen anything like them myself.




Pin spread measures at 3 5/8" & 4 5/8".


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well there cool looking, have you used them yet?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Ron said:


> Well there cool looking, have you used them yet?



No but I'd sure like too :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have one. Not like that one. It is crossed shaped, has 6 different sizes on it. simple usable design. i dont know, or have ever seen what you have pictured there.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have one of them on my truck and still have not used it yet. I will have to check the spread of mine.

Once you put it on, don't ever pull it off. As soon as you pull it, you will need it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> I have one of them on my truck and still have not used it yet. I will have to check the spread of mine.
> 
> Once you put it on, don't ever pull it off. As soon as you pull it, you will need it.




Well... I just threw them in the basement this morning :laughing:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine is a 3 5/8" spread and has been there for years. Although I was in a building today that had the flush co plugs that required those tools. I don't think that they would have come out in one piece though.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

There is my cleanout wrench tool.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> There is my cleanout wrench tool.


That and a chisel :thumbup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Piperat said:


> That and a chisel :thumbup:



Doesn't always work when they are recessed in a wall or recessed 2" - 4" in the floor under dirty water


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Doesn't always work when they are recessed in a wall or recessed 2" - 4" in the floor under dirty water [/QUOTE
> 
> Those things you posted in the first post won't either.....
> 
> I carry flat bar stock in various sizes, widths, and lengths if there is any hope at all the plug will come out like it's supposed to....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Airgap said:


> AssTyme said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't always work when they are recessed in a wall or recessed 2" - 4" in the floor under dirty water [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I just LOVE the brass cleanouts that haven't ever been taken off since the buildings were build in the 40s and 50s... any cleanout wrench ... fail.... hammer and chisel works every time.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is what I use if I can't fit my 6 way CO wrench..

http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-16737

Much faster than a chisel, especially for commercial FCO's that are usually a few inches or more below the floor. Can sometimes get the cleanouts unscrewed or break them brass ones out. trick is not to let the big pieces fall. Don't know where I left my brass magnet, must have let one of my idiot apprentices borrow it.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Patience, PB Blaster, scraping or brushing around the visible threads, a little taping sometimes saves the chisel route.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If a basin wrench don't unscrew them easily, then a pipe wrench with breaker bar hitting it with a quick shot of a hammer. 

Threads are usually always shot unless it's a brass to brass machined tee. 

If cast, hammer and chisel, comes out fast and those lead twist in types are the bomb, better than the expanding rubber ones with plastic.


Upsell to a new cleanout tee rarely happens. Worst case scenario is a fernco cut down one side, box opening in the stack. Like most, they never leak and a screwdriver is your quick access in.


----------

